# Back from the lease



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Just got back from a week at the lease. Our lease is just south of Waco and the doves have moved in thick. My bil and I killed 27 and ran out of shells at 4:15. We weren't prepared for that kind of action. The deer huntin was slow with the full moon but my nil did kill a nice 10 that's his first good deer with a bow. He walked 15 yards after the shot and fell over. The arrow clipped the shoulder and exited his chest. The weather was great. Can't remember ever not sweating during the first week of bow season. On the way out we ran over a copperhead that was 37". We were trying to take a pic but the headlights were to bright so I told him to step over to the side of the truck. Right before he stepped he said shine the light bc I heard they travel in pairs. Sure enough 3 feet away was another. I have never heard that but will never forget it now. Also found some nice sheds.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice buck and you don't have much protection in flip flops


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Nice deer, congrats!


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Congrats, nice deer


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice buck


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice deer, I see you use Christmas garland also....WW


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

wet dreams said:


> Nice deer, I see you use Christmas garland also....WW


Yep. Provides a good dark background that stays green year round and never rots.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

haven't heard of Christmas garland for hunting. So do you use it at your blind?


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

We use limbs from old artificial Christmas trees for background cover


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

o ok, i'll have to try that out this year. lol go dumpter diving for peoples old trees. to put on my tree stand.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Garland....ancient Chineese secret....WW


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I knew a guy who would drive through neighborhoods looking for thrown out trees. Put them around all his ground blinds.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I've been guilty of that...but just with artif and NO icecycles. Looks good off a Summit, you can bend m like you need them. Does that make me a '*******'???...WW


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice buck!


----------

